# '24' Seasons



## tanstaafl1963 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have the options in my local area (Va Beach, VA) of recording 24 across several channels. However, I only want season 2, or maybe season 1. Is there a way to specify the particular 'Day' of 24? (Day 2 = Season 2)


It doesn't look like one channel is carrying just Season 2, they mix in 3 or 4. 

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Use a wishlist.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> Use a wishlist.


Title, Day 2.


----------



## tanstaafl1963 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded!


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Just did this myself for season 2 earlier this year... Took a little under three months to pull all 24 episodes, from a combination of WGN, A&E, and ABC.

Drew


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to record the re-airings of Season 5 which Fox will be showing this summer since I haven't seen them.

If I set up a season pass for first run and repeats, how do I avoid getting everything from past seasons. 

If I just as for first run, I assume I will not get anything because they will be repeats?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't use a season pass... Use a wishlist, as detailed above. A title wishlist for "24 DAY 5" should do nicely.

Drew

Edit: Actually, since I don't believe FOX reruns any other seasons, a R&FR season pass for 24 on FOX should also work.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

azitnay said:


> Don't use a season pass... Use a wishlist, as detailed above. A title wishlist for "24 DAY 5" should do nicely.
> 
> Drew
> 
> Edit: Actually, since I don't believe FOX reruns any other seasons, a R&FR season pass for 24 on FOX should also work.


I wasn't aware that I can choose a season pass for just Fox. If that's the case, you are right, that should work. How do I do that?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Season passes are actually always specific to a single channel.

Drew


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

azitnay said:


> Season passes are actually always specific to a single channel.
> 
> Drew


In that case I probably did it without realizing it. Thanks.


----------

